# Bird Zero AM



## gelfy666 (29 Nov 2015)

Ive done a fair amount of overtime this year so im after treating myself to a new mtb...... i dont normally go for the everyday makes and ive been looking at the Bird Cycleworks bikes, mainly the Zero.

Does anyone know of any owners? any issues?


----------



## Crackle (29 Nov 2015)

A few have got them and all have said good things. Try this thread

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/need-help-picking-a-new-hard-tail.174812/


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Nov 2015)

The bird is a great mtb, spec to suit...


----------



## gelfy666 (2 Dec 2015)

Not seen anything negative so that a thumbs up....


----------



## Ciar (4 Dec 2015)

join the Swinley Forest FB page and ask there, you will probably be bombarded with replies 

As i believe the guys who make bird are Swinley regulars so have lots of fans, but i have only seen positive reviews for their bikes, i myself am looking into picking up a new HT and bird came second in MBR magazines review for bikes costing £1000.


----------



## Motozulu (10 Dec 2015)

I've got a Zero - awesome HT that feels glued to berms. Just get one - I love mine and (unless somewhere like BPW) my Zero gets ridden more than my full boinger.

Brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (14 Dec 2015)

Motozulu said:


> I've got a Zero - awesome HT that feels glued to berms. Just get one - I love mine and (unless somewhere like BPW) my Zero gets ridden more than my full boinger.
> 
> Brilliant bit of kit.



Hear good things MZ.
Incidentally,what full sus do you own?


----------



## Motozulu (15 Dec 2015)

Howdy Oskar - a 2014 Rose Granite Chief 2. I love it, too.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (15 Dec 2015)

Motozulu said:


> Howdy Oskar - a 2014 Rose Granite Chief 2. I love it, too.



Just noticed that in your sig 
Pretty sure the Granite featured in the best bikes under £2k somewhere.
Rose must give Canyon a run for their money in the Direct Sales market.


----------



## Motozulu (17 Dec 2015)

It's a great bike and you don't see many around (which is a plus for me). Rose have been great to deal with, when my monarch shock developed a fault after a few weeks they gave me a free debonnair upgrade straight away. Bigger company than many think and the bikes really are quality.


----------



## razer17 (22 Dec 2015)

Haven't been on the site in a while, come back and first topic I click on is referring back to a thread by me. Strange coincidence. 

Anyhow, I bought a bird zero and it's a fantastic bit of kit. For the price I don't think you could do better really. It's light, we'll grounded, not too harsh and has handled some pretty steep and rough stuff. I'm not an expert by any means, but it's the best hardtail I've ridden


----------



## gelfy666 (2 Jan 2016)

Will be ordering soon, had recent issues and had to buy a new washing machine lol


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (2 Jan 2016)

Tough luck @gelfy666 
The washing has to be done,but absence makes the heart grow fonder I suppose


----------



## gelfy666 (8 Feb 2016)

got my money together BUT i rode a Stanton Sherpa 853 last week and i liked it lol............. confused now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Feb 2016)

gelfy666 said:


> got my money together BUT i rode a Stanton Sherpa 853 last week and i liked it lol............. confused now.



in the Green ...nice


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

Bird Full Sus with XT is on my target list.


----------



## gelfy666 (18 Mar 2016)

ordered...........delivery on tuesday


----------



## gelfy666 (22 Mar 2016)

well its here.............. im very happy with the bike, also glad i went with the colour i chose, although it was a very tough decision.
cant wait to get out to the chase on Friday.
ive added my own headset cover lol.
excuse the photos there not very good and taken in our back yard.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (22 Mar 2016)

Love it mate.
Super cool in black


----------



## gelfy666 (22 Mar 2016)

You even get a bell and reflectors for wheels and front and rear lol.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Mar 2016)

Nice.

Some width on those bars - I'd struggle to reach both ends at the same time.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2016)

Superb..love the top cap..enjoy Bud


----------



## Motozulu (23 Mar 2016)

Love that colour!


----------



## gelfy666 (26 Mar 2016)

Had a nice ride around Cannock Chase yesterday...... was over taken by a Yellow/pink one "Motozulu"???

Had a couple of issues with the front forks coming loose but hopefully bedded in properly now......and the handlebars are going to have to 10mm from each side removed, a little too wide.

A shame about the KNOB that was out riding who gave me a torrent of Fs and C bombs as i helped a lad up who had taken a tumble, it was on a straight piece of singletrack and the offensive rider had plenty of time to slow down as he was swearing at me from 15-20 yards away before he got to us. I did invite him too stop and chat but he didnt want too lol.


----------



## Motozulu (30 Mar 2016)

That must have been me! Haven't seen a yellow Zero up there yet apart from mine and I was out that day too - gutted I never spotted you - the stealth black does make it hard to spot a bike, if you know what I mean. Would have loved to have stopped for a chat 'all things Bird' too!

As for the chunt who had a go for you helping someone...we can do without twats like that on our trails. Let's hope next time he comes off someone stops and helps him, eh?  feckin strava warriors.


----------



## gelfy666 (30 Mar 2016)

must have been you then........ had a youngster with you.

ill keep an eye out in the future lol.


----------



## Motozulu (31 Mar 2016)

gelfy666 said:


> must have been you then........ had a youngster with you.
> 
> ill keep an eye out in the future lol.



Aaah! well that rules me out then! I ride with 2 blokes normally - you've surprised me there, didn't know there was another yellow one up there and I'm up there 3 times a week.

Giz a shout next time you go - I work shifts but you never know. We can have a Bird group ride of 2


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (31 Mar 2016)

I love watching the Birds go by


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2016)

Very nice !!!!!!


----------



## gelfy666 (31 Mar 2016)

well we were there last friday from 10 till 14.30 and it came past me towards the Tackeroo area...ish lol. thought it was with a youngster, or smaller adult.

yep i do shifts as well........ and im unfit , dont want to slow you down lol.


----------



## Motozulu (31 Mar 2016)

Don't worry about that mate - I'm in my 50's and 14 stone over - it's a social thing for me - feck strava


----------



## gelfy666 (3 May 2016)

hmmmm getting an odd creek every now and again.... cant pin it down, does it when pedaling or free wheeling, rough or smooth........ no logic behind it.


----------



## gelfy666 (5 May 2016)

its the Charge Spoon!! sorted with WD40.


----------



## AlanKiley (7 May 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm currently looking at a bird zero and am struggling between the AM and the TR. How aggressive do you find the geometry of the AM?

I previously rode an Evil Sovereign, which was great fun on the downs but not so great pedalling up. This is why i'm considering the TR.

Lastly... What size did you go for, what height are you and how is the fit?

Many thanks,
Al


----------



## gelfy666 (8 May 2016)

Hello, 
i cant really comment on how aggressive the geometry is as its what i call the 1st serious MTB ive had, i had a cheap Saracen 29er before.

basically its great on the downhills and only let down by me on the hills 

im 6' 2" and have the large frame.

perhaps have a day off work and pop down and try them out?

got mine messy again today


----------



## AlanKiley (9 May 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply and the photo, looks like you've gone for pretty much the same build as I'm looking at!

Good to hear the sizing is right for you at 6'2". I'm 6'1" and was worried I'd need an XL.

How do you find the X Fusion fork? All the reviews I've read have been positive and the price difference to the Pike is considerable!

Really appreciate your offer of a test ride, but doubt I'd make it down anytime soon though.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## gelfy666 (9 May 2016)

AlanKiley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and the photo, looks like you've gone for pretty much the same build as I'm looking at!
> 
> ...


X fusion sweep is fine I think, but I'm used to cheaper forks with 3 settings..... I'll be honest and say that I'm not sure exactly how they should be set up.


----------



## 3narf (10 May 2016)

I'm interested in getting one of the TRs.... 

I just want a hardtail with modern geometry and preferably one you don't see every day! I also like Ragley's Piglet and Commencals. 

Whyte's 901 seems highly thought of but they're fairly common...


----------



## gelfy666 (10 May 2016)

stanton?


----------



## Ciar (11 May 2016)

That's a tasty looking bike mate, i ended up buying a merida one twneyt 800 as i got a great deal from my local LBS, but i also replaced my commuter for a Cannondale Bad Boy III which has an identical paint job to yours  i even bought two top caps for both bikes, great minds an all that!


----------



## Motozulu (21 May 2016)

Late to the party as usual 

I've got the Zero 1, so can't comment on the AM or TR, but I'm sure the geom. is the same. It's a really good climber and can handle any 'downs' I chuck at it. As for the Sweeps? every bit as good as my Pikes - just lacking the levelk of adgustment on the Pikes is all - but tbh - it doesn't make a lot of difference to me.


----------



## Motozulu (21 May 2016)

3narf said:


> I'm interested in getting one of the TRs....
> 
> I just want a hardtail with modern geometry and preferably one you don't see every day! I also like Ragley's Piglet and Commencals.
> 
> Whyte's 901 seems highly thought of but they're fairly common...



I ride Cannock all the time (I live 2 miles from the trail head) and in the 12 months I've had the Bird - I've seen one other, at one of the busiest TC's in the country. It is nice to have summat a bit different from the crowds - but it's not just about being different. I'd rate the Bird as one of the best HT's out there...


----------



## ajrr1 (3 Jun 2016)

I visited Bird at their workshop yesterday for a test ride on a TR. Pretty cool to be able to chat with the guys who designed the bikes!
Some sod had turned up (having booked the AM for a ride) and taken the TR out instead, so I ended up testing the AM.
There are some good woods right on their doorstop so if you get lucky (and lost like I did) you don't even need to head over to Swinley.

Feedback on the AM: Sizing felt natural for me immediately (I rode a medium, I'm 5'10 1/2). Bike just feels amazingly planted on all surfaces and really pushed me to take things a bit faster than I would on my current bike. I loved it.

The TR in medium wasn't back in time for me to try, so I tried the large (I'm on the cusp anyway). It felt better going uphill than the AM but it felt a little less quick and nimble in the tight stuff. Some of that is no doubt because I was riding a large, but also because of the longer top tube and chainstays.

I spoke to them in some depth about the two bikes and they said (i'm paraphrasing so I hope I get it right!) that the AM is probably better for trail centre riding (Swinley etc) or if you go to the welsh trails (Coed-y-Brenin etc), but the TR will be a faster bike if you mix in more cross country or climbing (less likely for rear wheel to slip due to longer chainstays).

At the end of the day, I loved both bikes and would be happy to buy either. My heart said the AM, but my head said the TR since I will use it for a commuter bike during the week. Anyway, just placed an order for a TR (with a spec much higher than I dare tell my Mrs). Not due for delivery until beginning of August because I'm quite particular on the spec. It will be a long wait.

For info, I currently ride an old Azonic DS1 (possibly a spiritual predessescor of the AM). I recently rode a Whyte 901 which felt quite close to the TR, but I preferred the TR.
Don't discount the Pinnacle Iroko 3 if you are on a budget though... it's a bit shorter and geometry more old school, but has some similiarities, is stupidly light and you can get it for a grand with online voucher codes and £250 off for trade in (buy a kids bike for £1 from the tip and take it along!).

Alex


----------



## Motozulu (6 Jun 2016)

Nice write up! the lads at Bird certainly do make a good bike.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jun 2016)

gelfy666 said:


> well its here.............. im very happy with the bike, also glad i went with the colour i chose, although it was a very tough decision.
> cant wait to get out to the chase on Friday.
> ive added my own headset cover lol.
> excuse the photos there not very good and taken in our back yard.
> ...


Phwoooooarrrr


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jun 2016)

Was lookin at a Santa Cruz Highball.....you may well have turned my head.


----------



## StaffCycler (3 Jul 2016)

I hope this isn't too cheeky, but I was just browsing and thought that I'd link to my brand new, unused Bird Zero AM that I have for sale in case anyone wanted to get a ready made bike at an approx 20% discount: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-brand-new-unused-bird-zero-am-mtb.203492/

I'd be more than happy for anyone to come to Stafford to take it for a spin if they're interested in buying.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Jul 2016)

Some great examples of Birds in this thread.
I think they will be my next stop for a bike .


----------



## JayX2A (15 Jul 2016)

Just the kind of thread I was searching for and google found it!

Im really considering the TR or AM (AM out of stock till September!) and just wondering how you guys find the sizing?

Think I'm pretty much n the cusp of the M/L and finding it difficult to decide which to go for. Its a bit of a trek to Bird so any rider feedback be great! 5ft 11 - 31/32" inside leg I think. Will be riding without a dropper post to start with due to budget if that makes any difference.


----------



## JayX2A (15 Jul 2016)

StaffCycler said:


> I hope this isn't too cheeky, but I was just browsing and thought that I'd link to my brand new, unused Bird Zero AM that I have for sale in case anyone wanted to get a ready made bike at an approx 20% discount: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-brand-new-unused-bird-zero-am-mtb.203492/
> 
> I'd be more than happy for anyone to come to Stafford to take it for a spin if they're interested in buying.



If only Stafford wasnt 4hrs away lol


----------



## StaffCycler (15 Jul 2016)

JayX2A said:


> If only Stafford wasnt 4hrs away lol



If it helps, I've just dropped the asking price to £1200 - that'd cover petrol etc.


----------



## JayX2A (15 Jul 2016)

Would love too, but just too far!

Think I might need a large too.


----------



## JayX2A (15 Jul 2016)

StaffCycler said:


> If it helps, I've just dropped the asking price to £1200 - that'd cover petrol etc.



Cracking price that! I'm so confused about sizing, I think I would fit both m and l!

Anyone from Stafford run a courier service?! Lol


----------



## StaffCycler (16 Jul 2016)

Jay, I'm 5,10 and it seems like a good fit for me. Like you I tend to be between sizes on most bikes. After speaking with the Bird guys I went with the medium as they suggested the smaller bike would be more agile and easier to control, although apparently the differences are pretty small in general.


----------



## JayX2A (16 Jul 2016)

StaffCycler said:


> Jay, I'm 5,10 and it seems like a good fit for me. Like you I tend to be between sizes on most bikes. After speaking with the Bird guys I went with the medium as they suggested the smaller bike would be more agile and easier to control, although apparently the differences are pretty small in general.



Yeah I was having a long hard think about sizing and maybe medium will be the more fun bike!

£1200 is a steal! Don't suppose you fancy meeting half way if I supp your petrol lol!

I keep changing the spec of the bike everytime I go back on to birds website, this could take some time !


----------



## JayX2A (16 Jul 2016)

Had a with Ben at Bird and he recommends a medium so that's what I'm going for. 

Anyone know of any bike couriers I could get to pick up a bike from Stafford ?!


----------



## JayX2A (16 Jul 2016)

StaffCycler said:


> I hope this isn't too cheeky, but I was just browsing and thought that I'd link to my brand new, unused Bird Zero AM that I have for sale in case anyone wanted to get a ready made bike at an approx 20% discount: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-brand-new-unused-bird-zero-am-mtb.203492/
> 
> I'd be more than happy for anyone to come to Stafford to take it for a spin if they're interested in buying.



If you or anyone you know could meet me half way I would have it. I just can't travel that far and back in a day!


----------



## gelfy666 (16 Jul 2016)

JayX2A where do u live?


----------



## StaffCycler (16 Jul 2016)

I could meet halfway as long as you're serious (Don't want a wasted journey  ) -- Where abouts are you, Jay?


----------



## StaffCycler (16 Jul 2016)

Or, to make life easier, if you wanted to have it couriered, I found this place: https://www.parcelmonkey.co.uk/bikes might be a bit easier. I have a large box I can use to package it up.


----------



## gelfy666 (16 Jul 2016)

if its between Stafford and Oban then im going up on saturday.


----------



## JayX2A (16 Jul 2016)

I'm miles away in the south east in town called Eastbourne. 3 1/2 trip lol. 

100% serious, I was all ready to order one, just been going back and forth changing colours and specs every time lol.


----------



## gelfy666 (16 Jul 2016)

was just a thought.

loving my AM ....... and just got it helitaped, just in case..... im 6" 3' and have the large frame.


----------



## JayX2A (16 Jul 2016)

I was looking at those invisiframe packs. They do a matte version that's cut to fit.

I'm about 5ft 10.5. Would maybe need a 50mm stem but with those bars I'm not sure lol!


----------



## gelfy666 (17 Jul 2016)

yeah ive got the matte version........... the only problem with the matte black paint is that it marks easily, thats why i got the kit.

need to make my bars a bit narrower, ok if your a gorilla lol.


----------



## JayX2A (17 Jul 2016)

Had to pull out of sale as tried a medium from one of the guys on single track forums as it was just too small. Gutted!


----------



## gelfy666 (18 Jul 2016)

just get em dirty


----------



## JayX2A (18 Jul 2016)

gelfy666 said:


> just get em dirty
> View attachment 135323



I will come September!! Only got medium frames in stock and Ben recommend the large based on my current bike!


----------



## 3narf (10 Jan 2017)

I'm test riding a Zero TR on Monday!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (10 Jan 2017)

3narf said:


> I'm test riding a Zero TR on Monday!



Lucky Bastid.


----------



## 3narf (15 Jan 2017)

Well, who would have thought it? Doing a demo tomorrow and it looks like it's going to p!55 it down.


----------



## 3narf (16 Jan 2017)

Weather was _awful!
_
I was on the way to work so I had 1/2 hour on the TR (grey) and about 20 minutes on the AM. The 'local woods' turned out to be a pretty big area of forest land complete with fire roads and singletracks; more than enough to get a feel of the bike.



TR

I'm 5' 9" with 29" inside leg and the medium is spot on. TBH I'd be happy with either bike; the TR is marginally more compliant at the back so there's a bit more grip on roots etc with the same tyre, but this may just be down to different tyre pressure.


AM

What a fantastic, confidence-inspiring bike! I say _bike_ rather than _bikes_ because they're essentially the same- the AM is optimised for a slightly longer travel fork, so with a degree or so slacker head angle the top tube feels slightly shorter which felt slightly more natural for me. That, and the fact that the extra travel might give me a bit more confidence at trail centres, means I'll probably choose the AM, but like I said, there's very little in it.






This is my colour!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (16 Jan 2017)

You must have the span of a Condor 



(Love it btw)


----------



## 3narf (16 Jan 2017)

It's not as wide as it looks in the picture...


----------



## gelfy666 (21 Jan 2017)

Mine is.... Need arms like an ape lol


----------

